# WLan: Problems mit Atheros and MadWifi, the 10000th post

## wizardofos

Hi

I want to use a D-Link DWL g650 with Atheros Chipset on my laptop.

I have gentoo-dev-source 2.6.9-r6.

I emerged madwifi, and apart from some errors it installed correctly.

modprobe ath_hal works

modprobe wlan works

modprobe ath_pci doesn't work..

output:

```
FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r6/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

End of dmesg looks like this:

```
ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrate

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwname

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setparam

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwsens

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwap

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwfreq

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwpower

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrange

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwrts

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_iw_getstats

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_addmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwfrag

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwencode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwsetup

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delmac

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_setkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_iwaplist

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_delkey

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwtxpow

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwretry

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwnickn

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwmode

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_getoptie

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwscan

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwessid

ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_giwtxpow

```

I searched the forum for one hour, and tried everything. I think I'm simply stupid...

Greetings

Fabian

----------

## snkmchnb

 *wizardofos wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I want to use a D-Link DWL g650 with Atheros Chipset on my laptop.
> 
> I have gentoo-dev-source 2.6.9-r6.
> ...

 

i've had the same problem.  i also have the g650 and never been able to get the wireless working.  it works fine in suse,  i just need to get a set of binaries.

----------

## UberLord

From the madwifi FAQ at http://www.mattfoster.clara.co.uk/madwifi-3.htm

 *Quote:*   

> 3.6. I get, 'Unresolved symbols in _IEEE(something)', help!
> 
> You must make sure that you build your kernel with CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=n, thanks to Joe Milbourn for (inadvertantly) testing this!
> 
> Also, Jon Bohlke points out that if you've patched the driver into your kernel source, you need your kenel to have IEEE.80211 in it's config.

 

----------

## wizardofos

My one is working now!!! HAHAHA  :Smile: 

1.

your kernel has to have:

Modules -->Module Versioning Support DISABLED

DeviceDriver --> Network --> WLan --> Wireless Lan Driver and Wireless Externsions ENABLED

CryptoAPI --> HMAC ENABLED

install kernel and modules...

(reboot)

2.

emerge madwifi driver

(reboot?)

3.

modprobe wlan

modprobe ath_hal

modprobe ath_pci

in this order!!

Greetings

Fabian

----------

